# Troy Built Tiller Oil leak at axle how to fix?



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have troy built "Tuffy" Tiller that oil is leaking from one side of the axle. It appears to be an oil seal that has failed. Is it the same process as changing the main engine seal on a vertical shaft lawnmower? Also should the oil in the gear box of this tiller be a heavy weight oil, if so what weight will work. I could not find a model # but the serial number is 0017981. Thanks for the help. Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can go to the MTD website and use their parts lookup. Search on Troy-bilt product line and you will find a listing for the "Tuffy" model tillers. Look at the code number on the engine, if it's a Briggs, the first two digits cover the year that the engine was manufactured. This can help narrow down which models to look at. See if one of the IPL's looks like the one you have.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------

